# I Love Onion Rings



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I also like the 1966 song' I Love Onions'.

Sometimes we have a meal consisting only of onion rings and fried potatoes.

First I like to cook the onions to flavor the oil for the fries.

I make the batter with flour,egg,chili powder,salt and water. Dip in Ranch Dressing.artydance:

Always make enough for leftover treats the next day or so. Don't eat alot of fried foods but this is two I'll always eat once in awhile.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm another onion lover. Several times a day I eat onions. Fried, raw, sautéed, onion rings, blooming onions. I can's stop eating them.

Onions on salads, onions on burgers, onions all be themselves on the plate. What a great vegetable.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

So guess what my Wife and I had for dinner? Caramelized onions on a beef patty with cheese! I read this post and had to do it!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Onions, one of my favorite Vegetables!*

If you have a cold or are not feeling well, onions is a great thing to eat. They are a great food for your health.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2016/01/04/health-benefits-onions.aspx



> Onion Power!
> January 04, 2016
> By Dr. Mercola
> 
> ...


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

has anyone canned onions to fry ? i have a bunch of onions and i think 'm going to give it a try. maybe just cut them a little thicker than normal.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

timmie said:


> has anyone canned onions to fry ? i have a bunch of onions and i think 'm going to give it a try. maybe just cut them a little thicker than normal.


Onions are something that I leave in the ground and harvest as needed. Of course, some years are better than others when it comes to growing things. Some onions do split or double. I have never had any reseed.

Across South Dakota, where I am from, there are, or were, onion patches, left from a time when people planted a bunch and did exactly that, harvest as needed. From year to year, the onion patch continued to grow, and almost seemed wild, but had been planted by early settlers. I have a patch of onions in my yard.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Onions are something that I leave in the ground and harvest as needed. Of course, some years are better than others when it comes to growing things. Some onions do split or double. I have never had any reseed.
> 
> Across South Dakota, where I am from, there are, or were, onion patches, left from a time when people planted a bunch and did exactly that, harvest as needed. From year to year, the onion patch continued to grow, and almost seemed wild, but had been planted by early settlers. I have a patch of onions in my yard.


 Weedy, this is very interesting and informative. I never knew you could just let them grow. Of course down here they would 'carmalize ' in the summertime. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nice to see so many of us love onions.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I love onions, especially as medicine. But I don't love onion rings. I love onions cooked with lots of foods, almost every thing I eat. But onion rings... not so much. Onion rings (onions and batter) are like two food additions, without the main course... sort of like getting to second base with ketchup!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have onions planted in the garden. After harvesting onions for personal use I lift what I didn't need in the garden. Of the onions that I left planted they had all dried up turned into non growing vegetables. 

Yesterday I was in looking at the garden and all my onions are growing again, what a mystery!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Cotton said:


> I love onions, especially as medicine. But I don't love onion rings. I love onions cooked with lots of foods, almost every thing I eat. But onion rings... not so much. Onion rings (onions and batter) are like two food additions, without the main course... sort of like getting to second base with ketchup!


 Down south " if it ain't fried ,it ain't tried" ,I'm a poet and didn't know it, :dunno:

We like fried alot down here.

Fried green tomatoes; one I don't like.

Fried okra 'one of my of my favs.

Fried chicken

fried potatoes

fried fish

fried hushpuppies, my favorite.

fried squash

country FRIED STEAK,artydance:

just to name a few.

Don't pay much attention to the food nuts. Most of them don't live long my sister inlaws granny lived to be 106 and she never saw a fried food she didn't like.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> Down south " if it ain't fried ,it ain't tried" ,I'm a poet and didn't know it, :dunno:
> 
> We like fried alot down here.
> 
> ...


 My grandparents lived to be 95&96. They had bacon and eggs every morning. Eggs fried in the bacon grease in an old cast iron pan. Toast from home made bread with real butter. My grandmother wouldn't touch "that oleo stuff. It just isn't natural.". Bacon grease was always in a jar by the stove, eggs were in a basket on the counter and butter was kept in a butter bell on the kitchen table.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We eat onions at most every supper, sometimes breakfast, and lunch on weekeds. Fried, sauteed, raw, most anyway you can think of. My favorite is to bake. I vidalia onions and put butter on them when you squeeze them out of their skin. 

I grew 7 different types this year red white but mostly yellow. Yellows have stored better. Reds and whites were cut up in meal size bags and frozen.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bacpacker said:


> We eat onions at most every supper, sometimes breakfast, and lunch on weekeds. Fried, sauteed, raw, most anyway you can think of.* My favorite is to bake*. I vidalia onions and put butter on them when you squeeze them out of their skin.
> 
> I grew 7 different types this year red white but mostly yellow. Yellows have stored better. Reds and whites were cut up in meal size bags and frozen.


Many years ago, some friends and I bought a 50 pound bag of onions for almost nothing. We had onions everyday for a while. In the midst of eating these onions, my car was in the shop for a while, and it was very cold out. I had to catch three buses to get to and from work, and it wasn't long before I was really sick with a cold. We had baked onions with dinner one night and immediately I began to feel better. Baked onions are a wonderful thing to eat with a meal. Think baked onions instead of baked potatoes.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My FIL got some Onions from Texas one Year, can't remember what they were called...Texas Sweet, or Sweet Texas...something, something. Anyway they were almost Apple Sweet, with no Onion Smell, and the best Onion I ever ate. I have never been able to find them and FIL is now Deceased. Anybody know what I'm Talking about?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Texas Super Sweet is probably what it was. Very common at the various nurseries in Ohio, and I imagine that's true in many states. That's 90% of what I grow, the other 10% being a much less sweet onion so that they last the winter (sweet onions go bad much quicker than "standard" onions)


Yes, that's it. Thank You.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> Many years ago, some friends and I bought a 50 pound bag of onions for almost nothing. We had onions everyday for a while. In the midst of eating these onions, my car was in the shop for a while, and it was very cold out. I had to catch three buses to get to and from work, and it wasn't long before I was really sick with a cold. We had baked onions with dinner one night and immediately I began to feel better. Baked onions are a wonderful thing to eat with a meal. Think baked onions instead of baked potatoes.


 When I lived in the hills of North Carolina, using an onion poultice on the chest for respiratory infections was pretty common, and in my observations, it works! I have to admit, though, if I am going to fry onions, I'd rather fry them until they caramelize and eat them, rather than half-cooking them and wrapping them in a towel on my chest!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Texas Super Sweet is probably what it was. Very common at the various nurseries in Ohio, and I imagine that's true in many states. That's 90% of what I grow, the other 10% being a much less sweet onion so that they last the winter (sweet onions go bad much quicker than "standard" onions)


Could it be Noonday onions? They are sweet with a fantastic flavor but they only grow that way in east Texas.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> When I lived in the hills of North Carolina, using an onion poultice on the chest for respiratory infections was pretty common, and in my observations, it works! I have to admit, though, if I am going to fry onions, I'd rather fry them until they caramelize and eat them, rather than half-cooking them and wrapping them in a towel on my chest!


I may have to try that next time. Is that all you do?


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

May I join your onion discussion? There is just not a lot you can do to an onion that I don't like. I love fried onion rings but you can cut those rings in half before you batter them and fit more at a time in the fryer. Just because of this thread I might have to fry up a batch this evening with dinner.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dove150 said:


> May I join your onion discussion? There is just not a lot you can do to an onion that I don't like. I love fried onion rings but you can cut those rings in half before you batter them and fit more at a time in the fryer. Just because of this thread I might have to fry up a batch this evening with dinner.


 , thats a good idea that I never considered. I think I'll try this next time. Cut in half is still the same onion treat,even if it isn't an onion ' ring '.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> When I lived in the hills of North Carolina, using an onion poultice on the chest for respiratory infections was pretty common, and in my observations, it works! I have to admit, though, if I am going to fry onions, I'd rather fry them until they caramelize and eat them, rather than half-cooking them and wrapping them in a towel on my chest!


 I heard of that years ago. Sounds logical to me.

I liek mien a little crunchy in the middle so mine are not quite done.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I from Atlanta area and we had a restaurant called 'Lums ' I think it was.

They had onion rings battered with beer. I always use beer when there is some around. No water just beer, egg if you please, mild chili powde and salt. I don't use egg in my batter now,but of course most do. 

I also use vodka in place of water in my pie crust recipe. It makes fantastic flakey pie crust.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> When I lived in the hills of North Carolina, using an onion poultice on the chest for respiratory infections was pretty common, and in my observations, it works! I have to admit, though, if I am going to fry onions, I'd rather fry them until they caramelize and eat them, rather than half-cooking them and wrapping them in a towel on my chest!


I agree with you. I would much rather eat them than wrap them in a towel on my chest. I believe that both applications have some positive affect.

My grandmothers used to make poultices for various ailments. Of course I have little memory what they used and for what. I think mustard powder that was moistened was one poultice. I do not remember what it was for though.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I agree with you. I would much rather eat them than wrap them in a towel on my chest. I believe that both applications have some positive affect.
> 
> My grandmothers used to make poultices for various ailments. Of course I have little memory what they used and for what. I think mustard powder that was moistened was one poultice. I do not remember what it was for though.


 My aunt used that at times too for chest rubs. She also used Vicks. She smothered me in Vicks when I had the flu and wraped me up in all kinds of covers to ' sweat it out'. That was in 1958 and I thought she was killing me!. But guess it worked. :wave:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> My aunt used that at times too for chest rubs. She also used Vicks. She smothered me in Vicks when I had the flu and wraped me up in all kinds of covers to ' sweat it out'. That was in 1958 and I thought she was killing me!. But guess it worked. :wave:


My Nanny put Campho-Phenique under my nose at night.


----------

